# sending SAT scores to shifa



## rzz123 (Sep 13, 2006)

How do send you SAT scores to shifa through collegeboard, if you're takin them in the states? As in, does anyone know shifa's code? Or do they just accept a copy of the results sheet?


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Just order a transcript to your home address via College Board and then send a copy of that with the rest of your application when you apply to Shifa.

I don't think they have a College Board code yet.


----------

